# Thamesteel - Sheerness January 2015



## Conrad (Jan 5, 2015)

*History*

Almost 3 years ago on January 2012 Thamesteel went into administration causing the loss of 350 jobs with the loss of 50 further jobs at the haulage firm LVH has been attributed to the loss of custom from Thamesteel.
There has been some talk of reopening the works most recently when in October of last year the local MP said talks were in place to re-open the plant in a limited capacity. 

*My trip*

I really like this place, 3 visits here in total and I still haven't seen all of it, the place is absolutely massive. In total I spent over 6 hours in my most recent visit here and I will defiantly be going back one day to see the rest. The place is looking a bit worse for wear in some places with thick layers of dust covering machinery but the fact that it is still in a relatively mint state is a testament to the security, despite a few close calls I've never had the pleasure of meeting them.

All these photos are from my most recent visit here, 

A quick pre sunrise shot,







I was hoping to find a way onto the walkway on the main roof but never managed too. I think with a bit more nosing around it may be doable,




Why you looking in here? 




Abandon hope all ye who respire here. This was by the lime silo with a thick layer of dust on the floor. What a day to forget my dust mask. The fuse box to the right says "Don't look in here either!".
















Notice the burnt cab, buckets and fire extinguisher....













Notice the camera outside the window, there were several in the main halls as-well some reasonably covert (placed higher up hanging from the ceiling ect). Are they still in use? I honestly have no idea so I just did my best to avoid them, in some places there pretty unavoidable tho.













While I do like my tripod, being very compact and lightweight I don't think I will ever get a straight photo.



















Water is being pumped out from under the cooling bed, whether this is being done with an eye to using the building in the future or just as good housekeeping I don't know.







I know this post has been a bit image intensive but thanks for reading.


----------



## krela (Jan 5, 2015)

Now that's my kind of place, love it!


----------



## Malcog (Jan 5, 2015)

I hope it opens again and makes steel


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 5, 2015)

Fantastic explore, banging report, mate! I like your style. We had a goosey at this one some months ago, but ended up doing Invicta instead. Secca everywhere! But wow, what an amazing place!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 5, 2015)

That's a heck of a site and a cracking set of images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jan 5, 2015)

That place is like a city! Inspiring photography, be careful if you ever get on that roof!


----------



## norfolkexplorer (Jan 6, 2015)

Very nice indeed


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 6, 2015)

Amazing stuff, the site looks huge, you've done a grand job of documenting it. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## old git (Jan 7, 2015)

Where did you find that prestine office. Never come across it?


----------



## Conrad (Jan 7, 2015)

old git said:


> Where did you find that prestine office. Never come across it?




Here's another one from the office where you could see the camera from.




Anyway if your in the hall pictured in the below photo, the stairs to this room are in the adjacent hall to your left. It's at the far end if you assume your at the near end in that photo.  




I the other offices pictured also led of the adjacent hall but at ground level.


----------

